# poskisolisti



## Gavril

What does _poskisolisti _mean in the following context? (This is from a recent Uusi Suomi column about stand-up comics.)




> Marraskuu on pikkujoulusesonkia ja tietää monelle ammattiviihdyttäjälle kiireistä aikaa. Olemme huumorin kaupparatsuja, ilon poskisolisteja ja naurun suurlähettiläitä.


"November is Christmas party-season and it's a busy time for many professional entertainers. We are sales reps of humor, [cheek-soloists?] of joy, and ambassadors of laughter."


Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Suupaltti_ is an extremely talkative person, a chatterbox.


----------



## Hakro

In my vocabulary from the fifties, _poskisolisti_ is a person who's not only talkative but also tries to attain something by claiming that he's better than he really is.


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

I did some research and I found that _poskisolisti _used to mean something positive, like _verbaalisesti lahjakas, huulenheittäjä._ Nowadays according to the Urban dictionary it has more a negative connotation, and good synonymes could be _suunsoittaja, päänaukoja (aukoa päätään, _very colloquial language), _turhanpuhuja._

But that word is old-fashioned, no one has every used that in my presence.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Sofilius Tomera said:


> But that word is old-fashioned, no one has every used that in my presence.



How odd! I am only 16 years older than you and I don't find the word old-fashioned at all. It is not something you hear every day, but I feel it is not old-fashioned, just colourful language used by people with a wide colourful vocabulary. I can imagine young stand up comedians using it all the time.

HTH
S


----------

